# Pharaoh RDA by Rip Trippers & DigiFlavor



## Sir Vape (13/9/16)

Ok there has been much hype over the new RDA by Rip and DigiFlavor (aka GeekVape). I'm not a fan of Rip and he is not paying me any money to say it's good ok . But DAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNN this thing is insane. The hype is real, the flavour is unbelievable. The spring loaded posts make it a breeze to build. You can fit basically anything in there and it wicks like a dream.







Check it out here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown (13/9/16)

Nice! I am really keen to get one of these!

How does it compare to the Recoil RDA for flavour?


----------



## Sir Vape (13/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Nice! I am really keen to get one of these!
> 
> How does it compare to the Recoil RDA for flavour?



I would have to say on par. It's almost like an RDTA on flav. Prob the best I have had. I was shocked as I expected it to be good but not this good lol. Very clever design.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (13/9/16)

I saw this on the SirVape website today. So I Googled it and watched a few You Tube Clips. I am sold on it already. It's everything I want in an RDA! Just when I thought I had finished spending on Vape gear for the month, I know I need to own this now! My prediction is that this will be sold out by the end of the month and I will lose out. (I don't do online ordering, I do brick and mortar, @Sir Vape)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude (13/9/16)

Just ordered  Cant wait


----------



## MrDeedz (19/7/17)

Getting mine in the next few days.Cant wait! Any suggestions on a good build(Wire, gauge etc). cant seem to locate those coils that Rip tripper mentions in hes Review Vid which are specially made for the Pharaoh, oh and Im till a N00b on coild building, haven't built coils before,


----------

